# Dringendes Problem in Corel Draw



## grimmkat (31. März 2005)

Hallöchen,
ich hab da mal ein Problemchen mit der Ausschneidfunktion in Corel, das mich hier fast zur Verzweiflung bringt. Normalerweise arbeite ich mit Freehand, dort gibt es doch die Funktion Ausschneiden/ bzw. innen einfügen und genau das versuche ich nun in Corel hinzubekommen.
Ich möchte einfach ein größeres Bild in einen kleinere rechteckigen Rahmen einfügen, sodass der Rahmen erhalten bleibt und das Bild genau auf diese Größe zugeschnitten wird. Wie stell ich das bloß an hier. Ich hab schon alles mögliche probiert und komme einfach auf keine Lösung. Weiß vielleich jemand Rat und kann mir eine kurze Anleitung hierfür geben? Das Problem ist echt dringend!

Viele Grüßchen


----------



## Kopernikus (12. April 2005)

Hallo Grimmkat,
ich glaube Du meinst die "Power Clip" Funktion.
 Damit kann man Bilder in "Behälter", so nennen die das, einfügen. Also Du machst Dir ein Objekt egal ob rund oder eckig, Importierst das Bild und gehst anschießen bei Extras auf Power Clip in Behälter einfügen.
Das Bild kannst Du in dem Behälter noch nachträglich bearbeiten.
Vieleicht ist es ja noch nicht zu spät.

Thomas


----------



## grimmkat (13. April 2005)

hi, ja ich glaub, dass ist die Lösung für mein Problem. Hab es mal auf diese Art versucht und es klappt, genau das hab ich gemeint! dankeschön Genau rechtzeitig!


----------

